# Centrelink old age pension



## natbakinfo (Apr 6, 2014)

Is it correct that when I retire in the Philippines, I still get my old age pension from centrelink and medicare as well?
Thanks
John


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

natbakinfo said:


> Is it correct that when I retire in the Philippines, I still get my old age pension from centrelink and medicare as well?
> Thanks
> John


If from Australia, my understanding is that your pension is lost after several weeks out of OZ. In other words an Australian pension not collectable if you live outside of Australia.

If from and collecting Social Security from the United States, yes, then one can receive direct deposits here. However, Medicare is not usable outside the US except for in Guam..


----------



## natbakinfo (Apr 6, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> If from Australia, my understanding is that your pension is lost after several weeks out of OZ. In other words an Australian pension not collectable if you live outside of Australia.
> 
> If from and collecting Social Security from the United States, yes, then one can receive direct deposits here. However, Medicare is not usable outside the US except for in Guam..


Not what I was told from ex-pats in Manila, just wanted to confirm....


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

natbakinfo said:


> Not what I was told from ex-pats in Manila, just wanted to confirm....


I'm showing that you are currently still in Australia. Best thing to do to get accurate information would be to contact your local pension office to find out. Either that or when here visit theAustralian Embassy in Manila.
With something as important as finances you want solid information.



Best Of Luck


----------



## natbakinfo (Apr 6, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> I'm showing that you are currently still in Australia. Best thing to do to get accurate information would be to contact your local pension office to find out. Either that or when here visit theAustralian Embassy in Manila.
> With something as important as finances you want solid information.
> 
> 
> ...


I will contact our local office here in Australia, thanks for your help.
John


----------



## sailorjim (Nov 30, 2014)

*centerlink*

Hi John..
I asked a few months ago and this is what i was told..
It will be paid to your nominated account.
You will loose your rent assist.,energy supp.
You should keep the Pension Supp.

Medicare will not be available to you there.
Most "sick" people come back every six months to a year and get their scripts filled out for a six month period and with a letter from your doctor, the chemist will dispense them.
Take the scripts with you to show customs in both countries.

Tell Centrelink a few months before you go and they they will do paperwork so you get registration with banking etc.
They have an office in Tasmania, of all places , where it all happens..
In a nut shell mate, THEY DO NOT WANT US HERE IN OZ.
We use up doctors, hospitals, transport subsidies, rent assistance, rego discounts on boats and cars and they have to build old folks homes for us...

Hope this is what you need.
Jim.
PS..I am a single old age pensioner and i will be there and the end of 2015..


----------



## natbakinfo (Apr 6, 2014)

thank you that is almost what I was told by a digger in the Phils. But he also stated that he gets medicare in a way he pays the doc and send invoice to them and they pay into his bank.
Either way, yes with shame but you are right, we work our bums off and when older they do not want us....Thanks for nothing is all I can say to them.
I am not a digger, but the way they get treated here is a shame.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

A bit off subject here but it seems as if that is the modern way of doing to us older folks. With ObamaCare now the law of the land in the US, I at age 75 am no longer worth spending anything on by Medicare, which I supported since it came into existence in the 60s by deduction from every paycheck I received.

Fred


----------



## natbakinfo (Apr 6, 2014)

I know the feeling, I came to Australia 30 years ago, worked almost the entire time, now at 63 I lost last job (company was sold) and I get allowance, some $100 less per week than I need. So how can I handle that? I am forced to go, shame on that country.


----------



## sailorjim (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi again Natbank.
I lived in the Phills from mid 70s to 87 and then returned.
Went to put in a tax return after the first year and I got an audit from taxman.
I had to produce my tax work and earnings for the time I was away.
Seems they expected the difference between what I paid there and what should be paid here. Asked them how come and was told I still held a medicare card so I was eligible to pay at the Aust. rate. 
Got one h*ll of a bill.

So here is good reason to cancel your medicare if you have he ability to earn over the $18 000 tax free threshold.

But you can use a doctor over there, get the receipt and try to claim.
I think the exercise would be futile for just a visit to a doctor but hospitalization could be worth while.

Jim


----------



## natbakinfo (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank you very much, since I will not earn over there, only part of it applies. So I might keep medicare and see how [if needed] I have to claim in Australia.
John


----------



## sailorjim (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi..Figures from today...Aged single pension as of today....This is the amount they will put in your account for a non married person. $20,768......This is if you are out of the country....
Hope this helps you

Jim


----------



## natbakinfo (Apr 6, 2014)

sailorjim said:


> Hi John..
> I asked a few months ago and this is what i was told..
> It will be paid to your nominated account.
> You will loose your rent assist.,energy supp.
> ...


I be in ****** OCC mid 2016, who knows....
thanks anyway


----------

